# Red Poo?



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Hi, I just looked into my imi viv and saw brick red poo, which is uncommon with them. All I'm feeding are FFs dusting with Herptivite and Herp-Cal and the occasional springtails. I remember seeing a guy bringing his darts to the vet because of this. Is it a problem? If so, what should I do?


----------



## Dean (Mar 1, 2008)

With chameleons it's a sign of dehydration and the start of kidney problems. Don't know if it's the same for amphibians.


----------



## sounddrive (Jan 4, 2007)

some times it can be a sign of worms, or a big bundle of fruit fly eyes or if you are feeding naturose. all can turn the frogs poo red.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

Ouch. Well, I'll keep watching, they're both healthy and are maintaining a healthy weight. I'll bring them to the vet if I get any more concerned.


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

I just looked at the same one and it changed color, ir's almost completely normal now. This is weird.


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

monitor for recurrence

supplement with only dry/white powders for a while.

if it happens again, I'd first think of lower GI tract issues, like worms/collitis/fissures if it is red poo, and not red urine. A fecal check would be my first line of 'defense' to r/o a pathogen.


----------

